

Yahoo and Mozilla Partner to Bring Yahoo Search to Firefox - chuckharmston
http://yahoo.tumblr.com/1313

======
anonbanker
This is not getting then attention it deserves. Google is now providing less
funding to Mozilla.

Does anyone actually use yahoo for search? I stopped around 1998 or so, when
Altavista was king.

------
ForHackernews
This is a big deal. For too long, Mozilla has been reliant on Google for
funding, even as Google Chrome competes with Firefox.

I'm absolutely rooting for Yahoo and Mozilla, as consumer-friendly underdogs.
Let's remember that Yahoo was secretly fighting for user privacy in FISA
courts for years: [http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/sep/11/yahoo-nsa-
lawsu...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/sep/11/yahoo-nsa-lawsuit-
documents-fine-user-data-refusal)

